# Must see for all animal lovers.......or just lovers...LOL



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, you have to watch this video....maybe you have seen it before, but I had not! Get you kleenex handy, what a remarkable reunion! I hope this works, I've never copied a link before. http://videos.komando.com/2008/06/26/christian-the-lion/#


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, that was good! Loved it!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

wow!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for sharing that video...really enjoyed it this morning


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm bumping so more can hopefully see this video.....I thought it was a real winner!


----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

That brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great video!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I loved that video! How wonderful!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW!!!! THAT was awesome!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's awesome! You can just see how rewarding it was for the men as well as Christian. It brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Can you imagine how they felt to know their BIG furbaby remembered them? Wonderful movie.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I passed this on to friends and they loved it too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Someone sent that to me a few weeks ago - isnt it absolutely incredible? I too was very teary eyed. He really loved his caretakers!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

To me, it was amazing that they could sense that all was well.....I mean, they had been told that she wouldn't remember them...she could have hurt them, but they just seemed to know that their love for each other transcended all natural animal insticts! Wow, I just can't imagine how they must have felt!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I am so absolutely amazed and inspired by the obvious love this big lion had for his early mom and dad. The hope and love on their faces as he began to recognize them was so heartwarming.

Just in case you don't have time to see the video - here's the story written. 

I’ll bet you’ve never seen a pet like the one in this Video of the Day. In 1969, two friends, John Rendall and Ace Berg, purchased a lion. At the time, Christian the lion was a 35-pound cub. He had been born in a zoo. The friends raised Christian in their London home. All three hung out in a friend’s furniture shop on the weekends.
Within a year, Christian had grown to 185 lbs. Rendall and Berg realized they couldn’t keep him much longer. But they didn’t know what to do with him. A chance encounter changed that. Two actors from the film Born Free walked into the furniture store.
The actors recommended a conservationist, George Adamson, living in Kenya. Christian was soon in Africa. There he was rehabilitated and released into the wild. 
In 1974, Rendall and Berg decided to visit Christian one last time. He was now a wild animal. Adamson told them it was doubtful that Christian could be found. No one had seen him in nine months.
The two flew to Kenya, anyway. On the day they landed, Christian appeared outside Adamson’s camp. Somehow, he knew. He waited outside the camp until Rendall and Berg arrived.
This video was taken during their reunion with Christian. What a story! What a video!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Truly amazing!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

My brother just sent me this video version of Christian...get out your kleenix!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

anyone who says animals don't remember..........well, they do!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

my kids are asking me why i keep watching this over and over. how can i not?? i LOVE this!!! both videos!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This clip must be doing the rounds because I just got it sent to my email a couple of days ago. Omg, I'm bawling!!!!! It is such a beautiful story!

As to Christian introducing his 'wife'..... she must be thinking "Uh, honey... these are main courses, not pack members!" ound:

O.k., have to get more tissue......


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow. and they say animals don't have emotions like we do!!! who are "they" anyway? 

I also have to add, I love the hairdos. I am a sucker for guys with long hair. even bad 70's haircuts.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How cool is that!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Missy said:


> wow. and they say animals don't have emotions like we do!!! who are "they" anyway?
> 
> I also have to add, I love the hairdos. I am a sucker for guys with long hair. even bad 70's haircuts.


...ok firstly, they were hotties...tight jeans and all! Look at their smiles! Ear to ear!

...secondly I got teary eyed with that video...that was SO sweet!!! Just goes to show why women love cats so much!


----------

